# Video - NWCCA - Leverhulme Park - Vets/Wom - 14th Sept 2014



## Tidsworth (18 Sep 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/5VEnbe67fhY


Filmed by Tidsworth


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Sep 2014)

I have decided I would like to give cyclocross a go and this is very local to me, do they have many events there?


----------

